# firefox-53.0.1 (gtk3) - no text in menues and toolbar.



## talsamon (Apr 12, 2017)

As in the last versions of firefox. With gtk2 everything was fine. But if I tried gtk3 I had no text in the menues and toolbars.
I compile it in the port, I tried it with poudriere, I tried
to install it with `pkg` - all the same result.
In an earlier version, I deleted my profile and tried it, without success
with gtk3.
Don't know what cauese it. Any hint?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 12, 2017)

May be caused by the gtk3 theme or lack of the necessary theme engine, I already experienced it in the past. x11-themes/gtk-arc-themes works for me.

You may also try to test using `firefox --safe-mode`.

EDIT: also be aware the gtk2 option was dropped today on www/firefox.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 12, 2017)

Pfff.. and  how  it works? With gtk2 I have nothing to do. I don't know what gtk3 want. It is also not clear if I look into the net. Please, someone an example of an gtk-3.0/settings.ini ?
Only install the themes seems not enough.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 12, 2017)

The end of gtk2 - yes, the maintainer told me.
Firefox  --safe-mode is worse than normal mode.

```
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING: Unimplemented function invoke_NPP_SetValue() at /ram/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/npw-wrapper.c:2404
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING: Unimplemented function invoke_NPP_SetValue() at /ram/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/npw-wrapper.c:2404
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 72: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 72: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 80: saw unknown, expected number
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 12, 2017)

Yesterday I was trying www/linux-firefox but also www/firefox with www/nspluginwrapper in order to try get flash working and use Spotify.

It not worked probably because I forgot to rebuild x11/nvidia-driver with Linux support , but the point is, I remember I saw several `fontconfig`/`nspluginwrapper` errors while starting Firefox what I do not have without www/nspluginwrapper.

So, you may want to give a try without it.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 12, 2017)

After `fc-cache -fv` no error message. (the nsplugin-wrapper message, I think does not matter).
No success.
Now I  could not write anything in the address field.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 12, 2017)

The last thing I can think to try is: backup ~/.mozilla/firefox and ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox, delete them (not the backups) and start a clean Firefox profile.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes, yes ... the first thing that I do.
No, it is a "gtk-nonsense".


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 12, 2017)

I did not see this post. I can share my settings.ini as example.


```
[Settings]
gtk-theme-name=Arc
gtk-icon-theme-name=la-capitaine-icon-theme-0.4.0
gtk-font-name=Carlito 12
gtk-cursor-theme-size=0
gtk-toolbar-style=GTK_TOOLBAR_BOTH
gtk-toolbar-icon-size=GTK_ICON_SIZE_SMALL_TOOLBAR
gtk-button-images=0
gtk-menu-images=0
gtk-enable-event-sounds=1
gtk-enable-input-feedback-sounds=1
gtk-xft-antialias=1
gtk-xft-hinting=1
gtk-xft-hintstyle=hintmedium
gtk-xft-rgba=rgb
gtk-cursor-theme-name=capitaine-cursors
```

The original file was created using x11-themes/lxappearance. Now I just update/change it as necessary.

EDIT: In regards to the theme engine, if you installed the theme from ports it usually already bring the engine as dependency. If installed _manually_, the theme page usually say what engine it uses.

Most of the times you need x11-themes/gtk-murrine-engine, however it is a gtk-2 engine.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 12, 2017)

This was it. Very, very thanks. 
This was never needed with firefox. You installed it and 
startet it. There was nothing to configure. 
What ever, it works. Thank you.
I let thread open. Maybe, someone other has similar 
problems.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 12, 2017)

I am glad you solved your issue.


----------

